# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Meal Replacement Bars (Bulking)

## BlackHat

Meal Replacement Bars (Bulking)

Combine in large mixing bowl:

3 Cups Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Natural Peanut butter
1 cup Skim Milk
4 Scoops Protein Powder
dash of cinnamon
Mix until a sticky batter is formed (may take a few minutes)
use a large spoon to spread out the mix into the bottom of a Pam-sprayed glass or metal cooking tray (spread until even)
top with 4-8 packets splenda
put in the fridge overnight and cut into 8 equal bars that yield:

11g fat (good monounsaturated fats)
26g carbs
21g protein
285 calories

----------


## tuppy55

made this today i eat the mixture taste was amazing looking forward for the morning :P

----------


## 1badcamaro

made these and had my first one today...pretty awesome. Added a little vanilla extract and some more milk as it was super thick. I had a small problem with the natty pb leaving an oil on top of the bars but they are AWESOME. i made them into 6 bars so had around 380 calories. Saves me over 3 dollars a day for buying another protein bar.

----------

